# Redbox Launches ‘Redbox Instant by Verizon’ Brand



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: HomeMediaMagazine


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

It will be interesting to see how this plays/pays out. Redbox is making money with their $1 rentals, but it is less than convenient to go get & then return a disc. I say, no monthly fee & continue the $1 rental (or in this case a streaming fee) charge is doable. I have never seen the reason for the "on-demand" prices that companies like Concast (is that a typo) are charging. If Redbox can get into this market without increasing their prices, it will make everyone else follow suit.

I think you would have to download software that creates a download Que that is time sensitve. For every day you have the movie in the Que you pay $1.

Download the movie, pay a buck, watch it....do it again when I want. Now that works!


----------

